# Just put 1k into Shiba Inu



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 30, 2021)

Will it multiply to 10k by December?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 30, 2021)

🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## buckchadley31 (Oct 30, 2021)

Brain dead move


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 30, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Brain dead move


Why


----------



## buckchadley31 (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Why


I'm just sorry OP


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 30, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> I'm just sorry OP


Ok


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 30, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Brain dead move





Aeonxdro said:


> Why


It's a brain dead move.
because when your Shiba goes 500x.
Your brain freezes, your brains stops working from joy.
And than you run to the Lambo shop.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 30, 2021)

bump this shit in 2 months boyos


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 30, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> bump this shit in 2 months boyos


if only I had heared about Shiba in summer last year.
And aped into it.
*








How SHIBA INU COIN is making overnight MILLIONAIRES | Shiba INU Price Prediction | Shib News Today | CoinMarketBag


This is a story of a Shiba Millionaire who was jobless | Shiba Inu Coin Millionaires | Crypto Millionaires




coinmarketbag.com




*


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 30, 2021)

Update: I lost $100.


----------



## Celexawer (Oct 30, 2021)

keep us updated bro


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 30, 2021)

its still going down Almost 200 now WTF


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 30, 2021)

can someone please teach me how to purchase some? 

I'll react all your posts for a month or something


----------



## rydofx (Oct 30, 2021)

Bought $100 of mana today and made $100. Mana is a good investment too


----------



## Pretty (Oct 30, 2021)

Should of bought SAMO coin on Solano


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hurry up, cash out and buy fren coin, we’re heading to the moon


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Hurry up, cash out and buy fren coin, we’re heading to the moon











FrenCoin Official


https://frencoin.finance Marketing wallet: 0xdE3AAB8D7BA31e80e87A8379A6D7a8E5498C7b62 use /contract command Youtube: https://youtube.com/channel/UCfnqSwrcE92EDoldofB2dZg Twitter: https://twitter.com/_frencoin_ Discord: https://discord.gg/FyhpFbQr4s




t.me


----------



## buckchadley31 (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Why





Aeonxdro said:


> Update: I lost $100.





Aeonxdro said:


> its still going down Almost 200 now WTF


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

uglymug said:


> can someone please teach me how to purchase some?
> 
> I'll react all your posts for a month or something


Pm


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Hurry up, cash out and buy fren coin, we’re heading to the moon


I physically dont know how to buy shitcoins


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

@uglymug @buckchadley31 confusing how? I’m literally up 300% already and it’s barely starting to pump, LOL


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> @uglymug @buckchadley31 confusing how? I’m literally up 300% already and it’s barely starting to pump, LOL


I do not know how to get coins into me wallet


----------



## buckchadley31 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> @uglymug @buckchadley31 confusing how? I’m literally up 300% already and it’s barely starting to pump, LOL


Just funny. You read about it on /biz/ and kept shilling for it since then


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I do not know how to get coins into me wallet


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Just funny. You read about it on /biz/ and kept shilling for it since then


Aand it’s making me money?


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Hurry up, cash out and buy fren coin, we’re heading to the moon


Fuck is that


----------



## buckchadley31 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Aand it’s making me money?


Good. Keep grinding then


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Fuck is that


New startup coin, once normies start talking about a coin, it won’t grow much tbh 

Gotta get in early like in this case, it’s a perfect time to buy


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Fuck is that





https://coinsniper.net/coin/17319


----------



## MadVisionary (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Will it multiply to 10k by December?


There's no way to know, but it will definitely appreciate a lot from now on


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> New startup coin, once normies start talking about a coin, it won’t grow much tbh
> 
> Gotta get in early like in this case, it’s a perfect time to buy


Bro idk if I wanna buy anymore of this shit. I work hard for my money


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Will it multiply to 10k by December?


Maybe, maybe not. Are you sure you can even hold until it reaches that point or will you sell long before? It´s easy to say you won´t when there´s no risk of you potentially losing thousands in profit. Also, YOLOing your money probably won´t do you any good in the long run.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Bro idk if I wanna buy anymore of this shit. I work hard for my money


You literally bought a coin when it topped, not much growth for shiba IMO, frencoin literally just got created and it’s ready to get pumped, + it’s a very tight knit and frenly community


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> You literally bought a coin when it topped, not much growth for shiba IMO, frencoin literally just got created and it’s ready to get pumped, + it’s a very tight knit and frenly community


And it just took a dip rn, I’d get in, if I were you


----------



## Celexawer (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Bro idk if I wanna buy anymore of this shit. I work hard for my money


dude you literally bought Shiba when it's dumping what else do you except


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> New startup coin, once normies start talking about a coin, it won’t grow much tbh
> 
> Gotta get in early like in this case, it’s a perfect time to buy


Didn't doge continue to grow after people were talking about it


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Didn't doge continue to grow after people were talking about it


Not familiar with doge but once a coin hits an exchange; growth is done for, at least for the most part

frencoin is dipping rn, dip your toes, bro


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> You literally bought a coin when it topped, not much growth for shiba IMO, frencoin literally just got created and it’s ready to get pumped, + it’s a very tight knit and frenly community


How do you kno it will grow


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> How do you kno it will grow


It’s memeable, memorable, and has a frenly community


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> It’s memeable, memorable, and has a frenly community


Where do u buy it


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Where do u buy it


Here: https://coinsniper.net/coin/17319
And follow this tutorial: 
And join the official telegram group: https://t.me/FrenCoin2

Remember, the goal is long term mooning, no selling on frens


----------



## buckchadley31 (Oct 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Here: https://coinsniper.net/coin/17319
> And follow this tutorial:
> And join the official telegram group: https://t.me/FrenCoin2
> 
> Remember, the goal is long term mooning, no selling on frens



OP don't listen to kj. He literally doesn't know what he's talking about and just copy pastes what some tards from cuck chan say


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 30, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> OP don't listen to kj. He literally doesn't know what he's talking about and just copy pastes what some tards from cuck chan say


Don’t be seething once we 100x


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 30, 2021)

rydofx said:


> Bought $100 of mana today and made $100. Mana is a good investment too


Will mana keep going you think?


----------



## pouetpouet (Oct 31, 2021)

Kj is scarring me. That’s how money makers make a lot of money while money buyer loose a lot.


----------



## rydofx (Oct 31, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Will mana keep going you think?


yes prob 7x in 2 months shiba prob 3x in 2 months


----------



## pouetpouet (Oct 31, 2021)

When mana will go down it will be tough lol


----------



## pouetpouet (Oct 31, 2021)

Mana and shiba went down a lot lol 😆


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 31, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> Mana and shiba went down a lot lol 😆


Anytime I invest in a crypto it goes down, so no suprise.


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 1, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Will it multiply to 10k by December?


Are you rich man ?


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 1, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Anytime I invest in a crypto it goes down, so no suprise.


Tell me which money you invest in please I will sell it


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Nov 3, 2021)

Just bought 20$ worth of SHIB.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 3, 2021)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Just bought 20$ worth of SHIB.


not a very wise choice


----------



## Sal (Nov 4, 2021)

HAHAHAHAHA Its over for you buddy. Find a religion or you'll rope.


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 4, 2021)

Shib screwed me, am still up 6x, but I got diamond hands so I'm just gonna hold fuck it


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 4, 2021)

😢


----------

